# Protein coffee



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a protein cofeee ?

I like my morning fix and thought kill 2 birds with one stone..


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/304728-protein-coffee/?do=embed


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

I can't recommend an actual coffee but........... :beer:

1. Sci-mx/USN Glazed doughnuts protein (or vanilla etc)

2. X1/2 shots of espresso (i have the nespresso machine)

3. 250ml coconut milk

4. handful of ice

Blended up BOOM!


----------

